# Rahmen in Photoshop 6.0



## BG-Web (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo Gemeinde!! 

Eine Frage zu Photoshop: 

Also ich habe ein Bild in Photshop angefertigt. 

Nun möchte ich um dieses Bild einen Rahmen machen. 

Sorry, aber ich schaff des nicht dass einfach das Bild stinknormal eingerahmt ist mit einem ganz normalen schwarzen Rahmen..... 


Wie geht des.....?? 


Danke 

P.S.: Bitte schreibt die Beschreibung so, dass sie auch ein Nicht-Vollprofi versteht :-(


----------



## nanda (2. Juli 2003)

Alles markieren (Strg + A)
Bearbeiten > Kontur füllen


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Juli 2003)

Oder:

- Ebene auswählen (NICHT HINTERGRUND!)
- rechtsklick und klick auf "fülloptionen"
- "kontur" anklicken - einstellen (rahmen außen, mitte o. innen)
- "ok"

Fertig


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Juli 2003)

Oder:

Wenn das Bild ganz außenrum einen Rahmen haben soll, dann die gewünschte
Rahmenfarbe als Hintergrundfarbe definieren und dann das Bild einfach über
"Arbeitsfläche" um die gewünschte Rahmenbreite vergrößern.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juli 2003)

Oder:

- Bild in neue ebene
- Hintergrundebene schwarz färben
- bildebene anklicken
- STRG-A (MACTASTE-A)
- AUSWAHL / AUSWAHL VERÄNDERN -> verkleinern
- SHIFT-STRG-i (SHIFT-MACT.-i)
- entf. (oder bearbeiten/löschen


----------

